

Calvin & Hobbes Snowman Cartoons - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.davecarlson.net/funny/calvin-hobbes.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many more:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=calvin+hobbes+snowmen>

